# My Wireless Apple Keyboard Has Problems With Corroded Battery Cover



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

My husband quit using the keyboard and didn't take the batteries out and now we can't get the end piece off the unit.  Completely corroded battery and unable to budge the end piece loose.  Used a quarter and a nickel with pliers to try to turn the cover and bent them both.  Also used some baking soda on the end, but it didn't help.  Ideas?


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

In case anyone has the same problem with their keyboard, I found a bunch of videos on You Tube on how to remove the bad batteries and get the unit back up and working. Wish me luck. It is worth a try In case anyone needs the link here it is: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktMFPXkp0Vw

UPDATE 12/13/18 - Got one whole battery out of unit and have one more to go plus a cleanup of residual corrosion. Still unable to remove corroded battery cover on end of unit. Had to remove cover off from middle of unit and disassemble the innards using a micro screwdriver to get to the batteries.

UPDATE 1/13/19 - Finally got the second battery out. Still have frozen screw-in end battery cover corroded and not moving. Not sure if we will get insides cleaned out enough to add new batteries and reinstall the middle cover. Have my fingers crossed.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

UPDATE - 3/14/19  After all of the work getting the two corroded batteries out of the battery compartment of the keyboard, my husband accidentally tore up one of the inner parts.  We ended up throwing away the keyboard.


----------

